# O&w Sellers



## mlv500 (Jul 17, 2009)

dear friends

hello from greece.this is my frirst post here.my name is giorgos and iam a member of the mywatch.gr also

everyone here is absolutely crazy about o&w,but we cant buy them....cause we cant find them

your help is needed .rlt is out of stock.where can we find the little devils?

thanks for your time my email is [email protected]


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Roy said:


> Everything at O&W is fine. Watches are still been produced and i hope to have some stock soon although prices have gone up quite a bit.


E-mail Roy to see if he can give you a date for when these come in. Failing that "Google" West Coast Time if you don't mind buying from the U.S. Obviously RLT would be the better choice being in Europe.

Mike


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

That reminds me I have a freind in greece on Rodos who is a bretling/Hublot AD

And I spent many years on greek cruise ships let me see if I still have the tounge correct its very hard to write

γειά σου Γιώργος πώς είστε της συμπαθητικός να είστε σε θέση να μιλήσετε τα ελληνικά πάλι σε κάποιο έζησα στην Κέρκυρα για μια στιγμή και εργάστηκα στην προσωπικότητα και γραμμές Epirotiki Cruis, έχω έναν πραγματικά καλό φίλο αποκαλούμενο στο Rhodos Πέτρος που είναι μια ΑΓΓΕΛΊΑ Breitling/Hublot τον δοκιμάζει και έρχεται σε επαφή με και βλέπει εάν μπορεί να σας βοηθήσει. Εν πάση περιπτώσει η συμπαθητική ομιλία σε σας και έχει μια καλημέρα και πίνει κάποιο Ouzo για με και πολύ συμπαθητικός να σας δει στον πίνακα

Sorry if I have some words wrong as its hard to write it correctly


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

sonyman said:


> γειά σου Γιώργος πώς είστε της συμπαθητικός να είστε σε θέση να μιλήσετε τα ελληνικά πάλι σε κάποιο έζησα στην Κέρκυρα για μια στιγμή και εργάστηκα στην προσωπικότητα και γραμμές Epirotiki Cruis, έχω έναν πραγματικά καλό φίλο αποκαλούμενο στο Rhodos Πέτρος που είναι μια ΑΓΓΕΛΊΑ Breitling/Hublot τον δοκιμάζει και έρχεται σε επαφή με και βλέπει εάν μπορεί να σας βοηθήσει. Εν πάση περιπτώσει η συμπαθητική ομιλία σε σας και έχει μια καλημέρα και πίνει κάποιο Ouzo για με και πολύ συμπαθητικός να σας δει στον πίνακα


Now you are just showing off  :lol:


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

MIKE said:


> sonyman said:
> 
> 
> > γειά σου Γιώργος πώς είστε της συμπαθητικός να είστε σε θέση να μιλήσετε τα ελληνικά πάλι σε κάποιο έζησα στην Κέρκυρα για μια στιγμή και εργάστηκα στην προσωπικότητα και γραμμές Epirotiki Cruis, έχω έναν πραγματικά καλό φίλο αποκαλούμενο στο Rhodos Πέτρος που είναι μια ΑΓΓΕΛΊΑ Breitling/Hublot τον δοκιμάζει και έρχεται σε επαφή με και βλέπει εάν μπορεί να σας βοηθήσει. Εν πάση περιπτώσει η συμπαθητική ομιλία σε σας και έχει μια καλημέρα και πίνει κάποιο Ouzo για με και πολύ συμπαθητικός να σας δει στον πίνακα
> ...


Yup your right Mike nice to show I am not the stupid little man people think I am I can do German and Arabic as well some Italian and a little French 

Its a little know fact there are actually three Greek languages the old style the modern style and each island has its own local dialect so its very difficult to write Greek even though theres less letters lots of words have different meanings depending on which tone you use to say them,But as usual its always the bad words you learn first.


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

Im half greek and I cant write it. You have quite a talent there sonyman and its true what you say about different dialects between the islands.

I am from Cyprus and on mainland Greece they consider the Cypriot dialect as a sort of common way of speaking sort of the equivalent of a cockney accent here.


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

thedburgess said:


> Im half greek and I cant write it. You have quite a talent there sonyman and its true what you say about different dialects between the islands.
> 
> I am from Cyprus and on mainland Greece they consider the Cypriot dialect as a sort of common way of speaking sort of the equivalent of a cockney accent here.


Its strange that some of the very close islands have a different sort of accent like the Welsh,Irish and Scots,Geordie's,Scousers & Brummies I suppose but People from Rhodes speak slightly different from Corfu, Crete,Santorini and the like its quite bizarre to know that the world over people speaking the same language have localized accents I suppose some people just thought it was the English speaking world I did before I traveled extensively,I do cheat a bit by Babylon to translate certain words that I didn't know how to write but its good not to restrict yourself to just one dialect.I can do some mandarin but its limited because everyone speaks such good English over there mind you what do we expect when from the age of about 5 they are given an English name and a Chinese name and half the lessons are in Mandarin and the other half in English.Its seen as a burden there to only speak one language I wish that we hale the same ethos over here but the fact is the English speaking world is so lazy why should we bother to learn any other language when everyone speaks our native tongue so well.

I never ceases to amaze me that we teach our children foreign languages for about 30 minutes a week how the hell are you supposed to learn anything in that amount of time as I said the Chinese in hong Kong have half their lessons every day in English you don't learn anything until you can speak multiple languages.

I know lots of people how are multilingual and I mean 8 or 9 not just two there to me is no greater sign of intellect than someone who can master several languages I once knew a girl called Itsumi who was Japanese who was fluent in English,French,German,Spanish,Italian,Dutch,Swedish,Norwegian,Danish,Russian,Gre

ek,Japanese,Mandarin & Cantonese thats 14 and she was fluent in all of them I asked her which was the hardest she said the first 10 the rest were easy.

Its also true though that if you learn Norwegian Swedish becomes very easy as they follow a lot of the same words the same then follows Danish and so on its hard learning the second one once you have done that it makes it easier I think thats why I worked in many different countries as I had to speak different languages to understand how to take requests from locals and when I needed to choose local songs I wish people in this country could understand how much respect you get when you travel if you just try a few words of the local language it makes such a difference as to how you are seen and the prices you pay as well.Now all my language skills are fading and pretty soon I will not be able to remember any more than Kalo Nita,Parakalo,Endaxi,Ne,Ohi,Ena Bira & Ti Kanis.

You should have seen the look on the new chip shop peoples faces when they took over our chip shop and I walked in and started ordering in Greek as they were Greek Cypriot like you there face was priceless.I do get bigger portions whenever I go in and they sometimes gives me free stuff. :lol:

Did it make you proud to see Britons got talent then?


----------



## thedburgess (May 15, 2009)

I couldnt agree with you more on your post Sonyman.

I see that you know Ena Bira maybe one of the most important or is it thio bira or tria bira.

When I saw those two on Britain got talent it was a proud moment and you must agree very entertaining. Oh and of course being Greek somehow you are connected to every other Greek person.

My Godmothers Sisters Husbands Cousin is good friends with the Dad. :huh:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mlv500 said:


> dear friends
> 
> hello from greece.this is my frirst post here.my name is giorgos and iam a member of the mywatch.gr also
> 
> ...


Hi Giorgos; as has been mention e-mail Roy the owner of RLT Watches his address is [email protected]


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

thedburgess said:


> I couldnt agree with you more on your post Sonyman.
> 
> I see that you know Ena Bira maybe one of the most important or is it thio bira or tria bira.
> 
> ...


It took me back to the days of working in a hotel On Corfu of hearing drunken English people being so proud of being able to learn the most basic phrase and acting like they could speak the whole language and after the bar had shut occasionally Spiros,Yannis and Georgios would sometimes stay behind and get drunk and dance the sight of them drunk slapping their heels and nearly falling over was a sight to see and always made me laugh.

Ill tell you what I think if the rest of the world was more Greek there wouldn't be any wars cause the Greeks don't fight each other cause every one is related to one another in some way,Sure some Greeks used to shout and call each other Malakas but hey thats just family and debate is healthy,Seriously though to the Greeks as you are aware family is everything and it is inbred to show respect to your elders and I think that is disappearing from the youth of today its all got very selfish and just about the individuals and what they are owed by society.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

fftopic2: Come on guys too much off-topic personal chat for a watch thread!


----------



## mlv500 (Jul 17, 2009)

i sent an email to rlt but he didnot reply?anyone for helping me?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mlv500 said:


> i sent an email to rlt but he didnot reply?anyone for helping me?


It is the weekend, I am sure he will reply next week.


----------



## mlv500 (Jul 17, 2009)

ok thanks

'


----------



## gregory (Feb 13, 2009)

I am SOOOO gonna learn myself another language once I have nailed English.


----------



## mlv500 (Jul 17, 2009)

try this- μου αρεσουν τα στρατιωτικα ρολογια

μου αρεσουν τα καταδυτικα ρολογια

i like military watches

i like dive watches

this is our first lesson in greek

next time more


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

:blink: :blink: :blink:


----------

